# Mehrere Fragen



## BMXingFelix (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi erstmal!
Ich wollte mir einen neuen Felgenring kaufen nämlich den KHE the Big V,
ich habe bereits den Thread von chasseur gelesen, und habe auch Rise'
Einwände gegen diesen Felgenring gelesen, allerdings fahren viele meiner Freunde und Bekannte diesen Felgenring und haben keinerlei Probleme. Was meint ihr dazu? Bitte nicht nur Rise als Antwortender . Ich bin ca. 55 kg schwer und fahre mittelmäßig sauber .

Gute Frage nächste Frage
Ich wollte mir auch neue Speichen kaufen. Sind die KHE Flexie Spokes gut?

Und als Letztes, welches Maß bezeichnet das "Offset" bei Gabeln? z.B. Offset 32mm.


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja, wenn mehrere deiner Freunde die ohne Probleme fahren, ist es doch ok. Du kannst ja dann besser einschätzen, ob die eine ähnliche Fahrweise haben wie du. Bei 55kg wirst du damit wahrscheinlich eh nicht viel verkehrt machen, wobei ich, wie sicher im anderen Thema erwähnt, kein großer Fan von KHE bin. 

Zu den Speichen kann ich nichts sagen, das Offset bezeichnet den Vorlauf des Gabelausfallendes. 32mm offset bedeutet also nichts anderes als das die Gabel einen 32mm Vorlauf hat und damit recht "normal" ist. Es gibt auch Gabeln (z.B. Primo Strand, WTP) mit weniger offset. Dadurch wird der Radstand etwas verkürzt und es soll hilfreich für Fronttricks sein, z.B. beim Nosewheelie. Gleichzeitig wird das Rad etwas nervöser vom Fahrverhalten, aber das ist denke ich zu bewältigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXingFelix (22. Oktober 2010)

Also bezeichnet das Offset die Länge der "Metallplatten" in denen die Räder aufgehängt sind?
Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage:
Welche der folgenden Gabeln ist die Beste, bzw. gibt es bessere?
KHE Cirrus Fork
KHE Pluma Fork
WeThePeople Helium Hollow Fork
Primo Strand Fork


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2010)

Das bezeichnet sozusagen das Offset. Stell dir einfach eine Linie vor, die vom Steuerrohr das Rahmens und über die Gabel gerade nach unten geht. Die Ausfallenden sind bei BMX Gabeln dann meist nach vorne angeschweißt und genau die Differenz von der (erdachten) geraden Linie bis zum Punkt, wo das Rad aufgehängt sind, ist der Offset.







Bei den Gabeln würde ich die WTP nehmen, weil ich KHE nicht so mag (was aber nicht prinzipiell gegen die Gabeln spricht) und mir die Primo zu wenig Offset hat. Alternativ bauen Odyssey und Sunday hervorragende Gabeln, ebenso kann ich nicht über meine Fit Blade Light klagen.


----------



## BMXingFelix (22. Oktober 2010)

Gut danke das war sehr hilfreich, ich glaube ich nehme dann die WTP, da mir die auch von anderen Seiten empfohlen wurde.
Für alle anderen!
Ich habe immer noch eine Frage, sind die KHE Flexie Spokes gut?
Bitte antwortet!!!!


----------



## Stirni (23. Oktober 2010)

bei speichen kannst du überhaupt garnichts falsch machen,würde ich behaupten. gibt halt leichtere und schwerere und das ist wiederum preisabhängig.

die antipathie khe gegenüber teile ich auch und würde daher auch die wtp empfehlen.


----------



## BMXingFelix (23. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann gucke ich mir die einmal an. Danke für die Antwort.
Wie wäre es mit den Proper Double Butted Spokes, und eine Frage die Farbe trans-grün, heißt das, dass es durchsichtig ist?


----------



## RISE (23. Oktober 2010)

Jap, transparent eben.


----------



## Flatpro (23. Oktober 2010)

noch was... wenn du dir ne leichte felge holst und dann die schweren khe flexie... das passt doch voll nicht zusammen.


----------



## BMXingFelix (23. Oktober 2010)

Was ist mit Dartmoor Speichen? Falls ihr andere habt, ich hätte gerne grüne...


----------



## DJ_BMX (24. Oktober 2010)

N Freund hatte die auch.  

Nippel zogen sich durch die Felge durch. Willstn Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (24. Oktober 2010)

oi.das ist übel ... .
ich bin bis auf die schläuche auch nicht von KHE begeistert.


----------

